# Stage 2?



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

I know this one is a stage 2 setup 









Does this also consider as a stage 2?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

BTW If a canister filter is added on the second pic would it make it as a stage 2?

I didn’t realize the second picture is missing a canister filter.

Price wise it’s a lot cheaper without the dust deputy and was wondering how the two compete in terms of performance? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

I think two stage refers to using a separator... The cone shared device and a can or bucket, which catches most of the heavier chips and shaving...then the air continues through the air filter/bag before exiting back into the room. By using some sort of separator, it helps to reduce the work the filter needs to do and is simpler to discard the waste chips and dust.


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

If they work pretty much the same then I just can’t justifying paying $185 extra just for the dust deputy.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

The Dust Deputy makes the canister more efficient, allowing less chips to escape the canister.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*two stages of separation, not filtration .....*



dws780 said:


> BTW *If a canister filter is added on the second pic would it make it as a stage 2?*
> 
> I didn’t realize the second picture is missing a canister filter.
> 
> ...


The filtration device, whether a bag or a cannister doesn't add to the stages of separation, cannisters just have more surface area than bags and bags tend to clog up more easily unless you "whack" them to shake the dust off inside regularly.

Good diagrams showing the types of 2 stage systems:
https://www.woodcraft.com/blog_entries/dust-collection-for-the-one-man-shop

A good source for dust collection systems here:
http://www.billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/equipment.cfm

One of the better articles on cyclones:
https://www.wwgoa.com/article/clear-vue-cyclone-review/#


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

dws780 said:


> If they work pretty much the same then I just can’t justifying paying $185 extra just for the dust deputy.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting questions....You are comparing an apple with a grapefruit. 

There are three (3) main criteria to consider when you are planning out your optimum dust collector system:
1. Equipment in your shop
2. Size of dust particle and chips your equipment generates
3. The volume of dust particles and chips generated

I would suggest that you start with posting what equipment you currently are using and what additional equipment you have planned for the future. Different pieces of equipment will create different size particles and different volumes of particles.

Tablesaws, bandsaw, routers, miter saws, helical head jointers and planers create different size wood chips and particles compared with knife headed jointers and planers. In order to optimize the dust collection, the equipment producing it needs to be identified.

Surface planers and jointers can create a much larger volume of wood chips and particles than a scroll saw or router. 

Your first photo shows an 1100cfm dust collector with a Dust Deputy pre-separator. It would be referred to as a two (2) stage system. It is a great all around dust collection setup for a tablesaw, bandsaw, router table, miter saw, or some other woodworking equipment that creates small to medium volume of wood dust and particles. The Dust Deputy slows the particle velocity down and the larger particles and chips will drop into the barrel below it.

The second photo shows a much smaller cfm (maybe 600+cfm) dust collector with a less efficient pre-separator. This DC setup would be good for operations that create a small volume of dust particles and chips. 

Here are some things for you to consider for your $185 difference.

- Usually a larger cfm rated system is going to remove more dust particles and chips.

- A pre-separator will collect more dust particles and chips, so they won't end up in the filter canister or bag. This means you will have to clean the canister and bag less. How much less? When I added a pre-separator ahead of my Jet DC-1100, I went from cleaning my canister every day to once every three (3) months. Your cleaning will vary depending on what equipment you are using to create the dust particles and chips.

- A cyclone style pre-separator (photo 1) is going to be much more efficient at removing wood particles and chips than the barrel style pre-separator in photo 2.

- A filter canister will usually filter finer particles than a filter bag. It really depends on the manufacturers ratings and how accurate they are. This means that the air that is being pushed back into your shop will be cleaner and cause less lung problems for you.

There is a lot to consider when trying to decide how to NOT be harmed by wood particles and chips generated in your wood shop. Just because you see a dust collection setup in some shop, does not mean that same setup is the correct setup for your shop. I would suggest that you spend some more time researching posts on this forum. The dust collection forum has many great threads on the subject. 

Here is a thread that shows some of my journey to my current dust collection system: https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/pipe-diameter-vs-performance-59625/

Here is another thread that lists references for dust collection: https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/dust-collection-references-65642/

Unfortunately, putting together the optimum dust collection for your shop, may take some trial and error on your part. Use this forum to help you through the process. There are a lot of experience dust collection people that will be happy to help you out. 

It took me quite a few years to optimize my shops dust collection. I now have a shop that I can use all winter long and not worry about harming my lungs. I also use a Dylos to make sure that my shop is safe to work in.

Keep posting your questions,
Eric


----------

